# Had my party last night.



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Everything was against me as I hosted my 5th Annual Pumpkin Carving Party. From the witch motor burning up, to the fcg getting tangled and tearing string, to getting about 20 'can't make it' calls. Then after gettting home from work around 12:30, I watched my scene walls go flying across the yard and crashing into my cemetary. Then it got cold. Brutally cold. 

I thought it would be a bust as no one would come. I went ahead and wrote this year off.

I had over a 100 people this year. This was my best attended party ever. Only TWO people showed up without costume. I thought that was cool. 

I had firepits going on the front, side, and back of my house as well as an electric heater on the front porch. This didn't really provide that much relief, but the liquor did. 

It was way too cold to carve pumpkins, so we decided to turn the fifth annual pumpkin CARVING party into the first annual pumpkin SMASHING party. With prizes going to the most creative smasher. It was a hell of a mess on Sunday, but damn it was fun Saturday night. 

With everything going wrong, it turned out great. Everybody had a good time. Party was a success and I just wanted to share that with you.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Congrats on the success! Sounds like a great time, and good for you for being easy going enough to realize carving wasn't the way to go, and smashing was.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Excellent Slimy! My party is the 28th, I hope it is as succesful, but I could do without murphy showing up.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sounds like it was a ton of fun slimy!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I glad your party went well. All the preparation and anticipation is excitement enough even without the props not cooperating. If you have pics, please post. Again, congrats on your hard work and change of plans.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It definitely sounds like the pumpkins weren't the only things that got "smashed" lol. Way to go Slimy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Way to go slimy,
sounded like a good time had by all kinda party!!

mine is on the 28th . i'm hoping the rain snow thing passes us by. the cold is okay. and low wind ... fire---fire good.....cross your bones!....


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

hope my party is such a success!! Get smashed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds like you made the absolute best of whatever came you way! Glad to hear it was a smashing success.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like you turned your frown upside down! Way to go! Sounds like a lot of fun Slimy!


----------

